# Need some help with an e-caller



## LEGBAND (Sep 1, 2005)

Guys 
I need some help with this e-caller I am trying to put together.

Question? I have a 200 watt graphic eqalizer/amplifer that I am wanting to hook up to a mp3 player and I don't know how to hook up the input wires from the eqalizer/amp. Can someone guide me down the right path.

There is a two wire + - right side and a two wire + - left side how are these hooked up to run off the mp3 player? or can it be done.

I by no means know alot about electronics.

Thanks
LB


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

you need to hook MP3 to amp input. the 2 rights and 2 lefts sounds like amp output to speakers. should be a small audio in somewhere on amp, this will require a audio cable to hook it up.

post a couple pics, and I will try to help more


----------



## LEGBAND (Sep 1, 2005)

I messed up I told you that they were the output wires they are input wires. I did an edit on the original post.

I don't have a camera to post pictures. The output should be from the mp3 player am I right?

Let me try this again the input wires from the equalizer/amp are right input + gray - gray/white left input + green - green/white

I know these wires are not the speaker wires.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

somehow you need to convert the mp3's output, which will be a single headphone type jack, to left and right . I don't know if you can get a cable to do that(check Radio Shack). The green and green/white are + and - just like speakers. Then there should be similiar looking wires on the amps output, but probably 4 sets(amp output)


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

what model of eq/booster do you have? 
it would more help if we could visualize what you are working with, but it sounds to me like your eq has only speaker level inputs.

do you have any rca (round red/white) connections on the eq as well?

ideally, what you want to do is use a mini stereo to rca patch cord from the mp3 headphone jack to the rca input on the associated amp or eq.


----------



## LEGBAND (Sep 1, 2005)

Here is some more information :

Pyrmaid Graphic Equalizer/Amp 403G
Ultra Slim Design 7 Band Graphic Equalizer 12dB Boost/Cut per Band Power On/Off Switch Dual Channel Multi-Colored Power Level Indicators 100 Watts x 2 Maximum Output 2/4 Speaker Hook-up Fader Control Floating or Common Ground High Level Input Frequency Resp.:30Hz -30kHz Output Impedance:4-8 Ohms Automatic Overload Sensing Circuit For 12V DC Negative Ground

I don't think that I have the red/white wire you are talking about. I will double check that tonight when I get home.

Let me know if you need more info

Thanks 
LB


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

the 403G does not have an RCA input. only speaker level inputs. i wouldnt waste my time using that eq for an e caller. i bought one this winter to use in a small ecaller, but decided i didnt want the sound quality loss that speaker level inputs spliced to a headphone cord would provide. throw it up on ebay for $25 and buy a pyramid or pyle with rca level inputs. many of the 900 series pyramid models have rca inputs and you can find them for $30-$50 depending on the model. the 1201G is a popular model for e-callers, but very scarce to to find right now.


----------



## LEGBAND (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks guys like I said in the first post don't know alot about electronics. No big deal on this amp a friend gave it to me so I am out nothing. Just thought I would try and put a e-caller together being the season is over for me. Migration was over about a week ago.

And professer thanks for the lead on which to buy.

Shoot straight and tight lines

Thanks again
LB


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

bought an amp at autozone for 86 bucks a year ago. I hook a wire into my headphone jack on my ipod that splits it to a red and a white rca plugs. then i bought 2 wires that split the rca plugs into two. so in the end I have 4 rca plugs....2 reds...2 whites...that then plugs into the amp. I run 4 radioshack powerhorn speakers and the thing sounds AWESOME. i have used it for 2 spring seasons and last fall in canada. I use it a lot for crow hunting also and have had zero probs. Let me know if you want pictures.

INhonker1


----------



## LEGBAND (Sep 1, 2005)

INhonker1,

Send me some pictures I would like to see what your talking about. Could put this one together and use as a backup ?

Thanks
LB


----------



## BigA1 (Mar 10, 2010)

I would get the Pyle amp. It is water resistant, and you can get one on Ebay for about $55. THey are easy to hook up and it pumps good sound out. I am going on 3 hunting seasons with my home-made one.


----------



## LEGBAND (Sep 1, 2005)

Big A1,

Which pyle do you have or what would you recomend ?


----------



## BigA1 (Mar 10, 2010)

I have the Pyle model PLMRA400. It is a 400 watt, 4 channel marine amp.


----------

